# Does your swing look like a tour players?



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a swing like monty or the tiger??

I have a swing like johan edfors stiff wristed powerful swing that does wounders for me


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i have no idea


----------



## Ditty72 (Oct 28, 2006)

My swing looks like Vijay Singh's swing, except from the other side of the ball. Maybe like KJ Choi's swing as well, again from the other side.


----------



## sq_Alex121 (Oct 28, 2006)

my swing looks like tiger woods well my driver swing does it goes mad far right.


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

When I was younger I tried to emulate Jack Nicklaus' swing. But as I got older my swing degenerated into an old mans swing. I still hit the ball straight but not very far.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

probably more john daly than I would prefer


----------



## Golferguy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sergio Garcia. Close to his but not as close as I would like it to be. I'd actually prefer to have a stroke identical to his. But, who wouldn't?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

My swing coach has made my swing pretty similar to adam scott's, which is similar to tiger's old swing. My ball striking has improved so much over the last three years i've been working on this swing.

And by the way, I would not want a swing like sergio's. its a bad backswing and is way too wristy for my taste.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

for some reason im never in the right place to see what my swing looks like


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Many people would like a swing like Adam Scotts because it is silky smooth and dead straight


----------



## mikeos (Nov 2, 2006)

I started golf swinging very stiff and purposeful and then I noticed as I got better that all good golfers and golf pros have a very fluid and flowing swing so I tried to copy them and, my game improved overnight, if you swing like you mean it at each shot and believe in the shot, then 9 out of 10 it will happen, if you swing without conviction then ????.

If you want to add a comment to my golfers blog, please feel free to go to help with golf swing I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## one-planer (Nov 1, 2006)

Recently I had some back aches and concluded that I was ''swinging'' with my back instead of having my hips lead the downswing. I changed to a one-plane swing and videoed my swing and have caught on so quickly to the basics of my new swing and using my hip-power that I look like a left-handed Ben Hogan except his white flatcap has turned into a black, new york yankees baseball cap visor!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Heres the new story my coach has changed my swing completely from a stiff wristed swing to a wrist cock silky smooth and i am now cutting everything i will have to work on the range for a bit


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Does your swing look like a tour players?

You're kidding..... right???





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Does your swing look like a tour players?
> 
> You're kidding..... right???
> 
> ...


Nope i am not many peoples swings have been tweaked to look like tour players but maybe not with the same resluts


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My swing is 100% my own. Since I've never been filmed (in fear of it leading to a suicidal depression  ), I don't really know what my swing looks like, but it has never been intentionally modeled after anyone. I've been told that it looks ok when I'm playing well, and I can usually analyze and correct errors when they happen, so I know how my swing feels, just not how it looks to others. :dunno:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i just hope that mine doesnt look like jim furyks.

anything else is fine.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My swing looks like a tour pro bowler.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> My swing looks like a tour pro bowler.


mine probably looks like a baseball swing


----------

